# STP primer



## bigbill

Since STP will become a popular subject here I thought I would share what I have learned from doing it four times. Please feel free to add your experiences.

I have always done the one day version so I have no experience with where to stay or the logistics involved in getting your stuff to some place near Centralia. Maybe I am missing out of some great fun on the two day. 

Preparation - Lots of time in the saddle. I commute as much as possible and my commute is around 2:40 round trip so the hours in the saddle really add up. I started with a metric century in May (Rhody Ride in Port Townsend) followed by the Peninsula Century which was very hard (103 miles, 7700 feet of climbing), and the final century (Flying Wheels) before the STP. 

Weekend of - Stayed in a hotel the night before. Paid for parking at UW, had no problems with traffic. The bike was ready to go, tires pumped, chain lubed, etc. Coffee and a pastry for breakfast at 4am. 

Ride - Get near the front but it isn't the end of the world if you don't. Once you start roll along for the first few miles avoiding the edges of the street where cyclist swerve around parked cars in the dark. Pass people where you can but don't work too hard. Be patient until you get past the lake and then start using small groups of riders for recovery and then pass them. 

Rest stops - Roll past the first one at around 25 miles. It's not hot yet, you don't need to fill your bottles. Eat something once you past the rest stop. Eat every 20-25 miles regardless. Keep your wits about you as you approach the first stop because some jackass will decide he/she wants to stop at the last second from the far left and swerve across the road while braking. 

Next rest stop (around 45 miles) - This one is a few miles after "the climb" and is a good place to stop. By the time you reach this stop, you are riding with many people who will ride your pace. Stop for food, fill your bottles, and hit the porta johns. Put some food in your jersey or a bento box mounted behind your stem on the top tube. Rolling out look for a good group of a dozen or more riders that will hold 21-23 mph on this flat section leading to Centralia. This will be a long leg to Centralia which is the 100 mile point. 

Centralia to Longview is the hardest terrain-wise with a good rest stop around mile 145. Fill up at this rest stop because it gets pretty scarce after this. There are water stops between Centralia and Longview. 

Longview to Portland - This part gets tough mentally. For me, mile 160-180 is the toughest section. Compare it to runners "hitting the wall". The terrain isn't that tough, mostly rolling after Rainier. Keep hydrated, you can recover from bonking by eating, but if you get dehydrated, there is no quick recovery. It was hot in 2008 so I was stopping every twenty miles to fill bottles. 

Portland - Lots of stop and go and you feel like you'll never finish. You finish and have a beer. 

What I learned in 2008. 

Send my bike case to Portland as my bag. Pack my bike and put it on the bus back to Seattle so I can go home that night. Otherwise you have to wait until Sunday morning at 10am to get your bike. 

Travel size squeeze soap for the shower. The shower is totally worth it. They have nice towels for a small fee, no reason to bring your own. Put some flip flops in your bag. 

Amino Vital is a electrolyte and amino acid drink mix that seems to help me with cramping. I put two packets in my bag and mix a bottle after the ride. 

Eat something within 30 minutes of finishing and before your beer. 

Bring cash for the good deals at the vendors (Bike Tires Direct).


----------



## hoehnt

I havent dont the STP yet. PLanning on this year. I was going to do it last year but it was sold out.


----------



## pinzg35

I plan on doing STP this year. I keep hearing that it's not a tough ride, but 'the climb' that is in Puyallup comes up. Could you describe this 'climb'. Where in Puyallup is this part of the ride? How long is it?


----------



## Vettekid

I have not ridden the STP, but I aspire.

The route map from last year is here.

It shows "the hill" at the west of Puyallup extending from where the main pavement of Pioneer continues staight up "the hill" as 72nd St E. and levels off by the time it gets to Canyon Road. 

From this topo map I figure it rises maybe 250 feet.


----------



## WWU

Thanks you for this. I've been wanting to try the STP for the last couple years, but my schedule just hasn't worked out, and this served as a reminder to get my a$$ in gear. Hopefully my new ride will be finished by the time the ride rolls around.


----------



## kreger

well aint you a solution looking for a problem there bill =) good write up.

beware the bridge across the columbia, its like at mile 170. everyone is mentally and physically tired at this point, dumb things can happen. the year i did it (06, one day) the bridge hadnt been swept and had glass on it and an entire car bumper on it, rather dangerous. and then there was some yahoo on a 3 wheel recumbent.... i have no idea how he got to that point in the ride that fast and then proceeded to go that slowly on the bridge. 

pack things you normally wouldnt need- i had some ibuprofen for one and small tube of sunscreen. if youre a garmin user your battery wont last the whole trip unless youre super fast. so get one of those cell phone rechargers that uses mini usb, theyre ~20 bucks and will help you get the whole ride.

on those bigger badder rides bill mentioned work on group riding skills, communication and manners. if want to ride in a group but youre not fit to ride in a group youre in for a long, lonely day. i recall someone in a group saying-

'if you use your brakes one more time im going to hit you with a frame pump'

dont make it come to that. 

wont be going to portland this year, i have a climbing ride in california the same day.


----------



## pdainsworth

kreger said:


> well aint you a solution looking for a problem there bill =) good write up.
> 
> beware the bridge across the columbia, its like at mile 170. everyone is mentally and physically tired at this point, dumb things can happen. the year i did it (06, one day) the bridge hadnt been swept and had glass on it and an entire car bumper on it, rather dangerous. and then there was some yahoo on a 3 wheel recumbent.... i have no idea how he got to that point in the ride that fast and then proceeded to go that slowly on the bridge.
> 
> pack things you normally wouldnt need- i had some ibuprofen for one and small tube of sunscreen. if youre a garmin user your battery wont last the whole trip unless youre super fast. so get one of those cell phone rechargers that uses mini usb, theyre ~20 bucks and will help you get the whole ride.
> 
> on those bigger badder rides bill mentioned work on group riding skills, communication and manners. if want to ride in a group but youre not fit to ride in a group youre in for a long, lonely day. i recall someone in a group saying-
> 
> 'if you use your brakes one more time im going to hit you with a frame pump'
> 
> dont make it come to that.
> 
> wont be going to portland this year, i have a climbing ride in california the same
> day.


The Markleeville Death Ride? Have fun and survive.


----------



## bigbill

Vettekid said:


> I have not ridden the STP, but I aspire.
> 
> The route map from last year is here.
> 
> It shows "the hill" at the west of Puyallup extending from where the main pavement of Pioneer continues staight up "the hill" as 72nd St E. and levels off by the time it gets to Canyon Road.
> 
> From this topo map I figure it rises maybe 250 feet.


The hill is a steady 5% or so grade. The only significance is that the ride is flat until you reach the hill. It isn't that bad, find your pace and don't worry about getting back in a group, the rest stop is a good place to regroup.


----------



## pinzg35

bigbill said:


> The hill is a steady 5% or so grade. The only significance is that the ride is flat until you reach the hill. It isn't that bad, find your pace and don't worry about getting back in a group, the rest stop is a good place to regroup.


I have driven up and down that hill a lot. I can see why people would be surprised to see 'the hill' since it does come out of no where from being all flat! Besides the rollers, are their any other hills on the ride? I heard that their is one right before you hit the finish line?


----------



## bigbill

pinzg35 said:


> I have driven up and down that hill a lot. I can see why people would be surprised to see 'the hill' since it does come out of no where from being all flat! Besides the rollers, are their any other hills on the ride? I heard that their is one right before you hit the finish line?


Years ago there was a climb before the finish and it was a real kick in the junk because it was after a hairpin turn that took all your momentum away. Now it is just city streets with traffic lights. 

South of Centralia is a rolling hills section before Longview. To me, that was the toughest part. Once you are in Oregon and past Rainier, it is gentle rolling terrain since you are riding next to the Columbia river.


----------



## pinzg35

bigbill said:


> Years ago there was a climb before the finish and it was a real kick in the junk because it was after a hairpin turn that took all your momentum away. Now it is just city streets with traffic lights.
> 
> South of Centralia is a rolling hills section before Longview. To me, that was the toughest part. Once you are in Oregon and past Rainier, it is gentle rolling terrain since you are riding next to the Columbia river.


That's good to hear. Are the rollers south of Centralia pretty hard? How long of stretch would you say that would be? 

I guess in the end, if you plan on doing the STP in one day, you should have a lot of saddle time before the time comes. I would rather do it in one day then ride 100+ miles one day and wake up the next morning knowing you have another 100+ to go.


----------



## bigbill

pinzg35 said:


> That's good to hear. Are the rollers south of Centralia pretty hard? How long of stretch would you say that would be?
> 
> I guess in the end, if you plan on doing the STP in one day, you should have a lot of saddle time before the time comes. I would rather do it in one day then ride 100+ miles one day and wake up the next morning knowing you have another 100+ to go.


I will look at the profile on my Garmin file tonight. From what I recall, the rollers start around mile 110 and end around 145. They are hard because you are six or more hours into the ride. That part was really hot last year as well. I would say for me the heat was the biggest factor last year. We had a slight tailwind the whole way coupled with the heat made it feel even hotter.


----------



## kreger

thanks dude. im not overly worried, I know the ride decently well and have completed 5 passes each time the last two years.

registration is closed for the ride, but there are always people looking to ditch their registration in the weeks before the ride, esp on craigslist in Sacramento. if you can do stp, you can do death ride, just a little more climbing. 

http://angrybeesound.wordpress.com/2008/09/10/death-ride-aftermath/


----------



## pdainsworth

A "little" more climbing? Isn't it about 12000 feet total for the ride? I never did it while I lived down there, but I remember the stories from co-workers and friends.


----------



## bigbill

kreger said:


> well aint you a solution looking for a problem there bill =) good write up.
> 
> on those bigger badder rides bill mentioned work on group riding skills, communication and manners. if want to ride in a group but youre not fit to ride in a group youre in for a long, lonely day. i recall someone in a group saying-
> 
> 'if you use your brakes one more time im going to hit you with a frame pump'
> 
> dont make it come to that.


I didn't threaten the guy with a frame pump. It was more along the lines of "what the **** are you braking for, there's no one in front of you, you've been riding like a ****ing idiot for the last twenty miles, pull your head out of your ass or go to the back" Something like that. 

don't make it come to that.


----------



## kreger

> I didn't threaten the guy with a frame pump. It was more along the lines of "what the **** are you braking for, there's no one in front of you, you've been riding like a ****ing idiot for the last twenty miles, pull your head out of your ass or go to the back" Something like that.
> 
> don't make it come to that.


yeah thats right, you dont ride with a frame pump on your pegoretti do you? word to the wise, dont piss bill off. 

pd-
the ride claims 15,000 feet of climbing, my garmin registered 17,500 both times. the rollers on stp all add up to 7200 (for me) for the day. so 2x the climbing, 2/3rds the distance, the real killer is the 5,000 higher base elevation, and the bears. the bears make it hard


----------



## pdainsworth

I live on the Olympic Peninsula, so bear sightings are not a too uncommon occurrence here. Cougars, too. So far, I haven't caught sight of any myself, but I did see some cougar scat on a mountain bike ride, once. 
I can't even comprehend a ride that starts at 5000 feet. I've only climbed that high on my bike on Ventoux and Hurricane Ridge, and that was the ending elevation. Anyway, enjoy yourself. I'll stick with the rollers and chance of rain up here this July 11th.


----------



## tyro

pdainsworth said:


> I live on the Olympic Peninsula, so bear sightings are not a too uncommon occurrence here. Cougars, too. So far, I haven't caught sight of any myself, but I did see some cougar scat on a mountain bike ride, once.
> I can't even comprehend a ride that starts at 5000 feet. I've only climbed that high on my bike on Ventoux and Hurricane Ridge, and that was the ending elevation. Anyway, enjoy yourself. I'll stick with the rollers and chance of rain up here this July 11th.


Last year I had a bear scoot across the road about 25 feet in front of me last year on the road to Olympic Hot Springs, just above the lake. It was a big one!

Thanks for the primer Bill. I was one of the unlucky ones that succumbed to the heat gods last year. About the Longview bridge was the last moment where I felt ok. I'm convinced it was due to two things; one, the Nuun crap they gave me at the second rest stop almost made me puke and left my tummy all torn up; and two, the jerk offs that don't know how to ride in a pace line made it nearly impossible for me to take my hands off the bars long enough to get a friggin drink. They should make you pass some kind of rider's exam or test before allowing some of these people to ride. Well, it's really my own damn fault for not drinking enough! The guys on the skateboards were real gluttons for pain. I'm going to do it again this year but with proper hydration. I think it will be more fun that way! :thumbsup:


----------



## kreger

oops, i was joking about the bears =)

the only thing you need to worry about on the death ride is cows, and theyre warned about, but ive never seen one. 

yeah tyro i think that could go on the primer of advice. dont do anything new with eating or drinking. 

most rides will tell you what food is offered on the ride website, in particular the electrolyte replacement drink. the death ride offers cytomax, it is nasty stuff, but you can acclimate and water it down. it is a good idea to buy a bucket of mix and get used to what youre going to use on your big day. its no good getting the bubbly guts afer you take in some things that dont agree with you. 

worse comes to worse you can pack something you do like with you. i rode stp with a guy who couldnt ingest solid food while riding, he started out with something like 3 pounds of protien shake mix, carbo load stuff. the stuff was nasty, but it worked for him, find what works for you.


----------



## tyro

kreger said:


> oops, i was joking about the bears =)
> 
> the only thing you need to worry about on the death ride is cows, and theyre warned about, but ive never seen one.
> 
> yeah tyro i think that could go on the primer of advice. dont do anything new with eating or drinking.
> 
> most rides will tell you what food is offered on the ride website, in particular the electrolyte replacement drink. the death ride offers cytomax, it is nasty stuff, but you can acclimate and water it down. it is a good idea to buy a bucket of mix and get used to what youre going to use on your big day. its no good getting the bubbly guts afer you take in some things that dont agree with you.
> 
> worse comes to worse you can pack something you do like with you. i rode stp with a guy who couldnt ingest solid food while riding, he started out with something like 3 pounds of protien shake mix, carbo load stuff. the stuff was nasty, but it worked for him, find what works for you.


Da Bearz...

Good point. Never try new stuff in an event. (Lesson learned the hard way.) I took my own Clif drink mix on the High Pass Challenge. It served me well.

What is the death ride?


----------



## pinzg35

Seems like the heat was a factor for all riders, especially if you are that long into the ride and have rollers coming up. Did you ride with a group the whole time? Seems like that would be a good thing when you are doing this in one day. What time did you cross the finish line?


----------



## bigbill

pinzg35 said:


> Seems like the heat was a factor for all riders, especially if you are that long into the ride and have rollers coming up. Did you ride with a group the whole time? Seems like that would be a good thing when you are doing this in one day. What time did you cross the finish line?


I finished with 10:15 ride time and 11:15 overall. I rolled across the line around 4 pm so I got the full brunt of the afternoon heat when I was at my most exhausted. It was right at 100 degrees in Ranier, OR. I was in groups as large as 20 people and did the last 35 miles with one other guy who was completely cooked and couldn't pull. I made my best time between mile 45 and 145 with a group of eight. We rolled along at 22-23 mph.


----------



## kreger

tyro said:


> Da Bearz...
> 
> What is the death ride?


death ride, tour of the califonian alps, markleeville death ride, all the same thing.

http://www.deathride.com/

big day in the saddle. the most ive ever done for a little pin.


----------



## tyro

kreger said:


> death ride, tour of the califonian alps, markleeville death ride, all the same thing.
> 
> http://www.deathride.com/
> 
> big day in the saddle. the most ive ever done for a little pin.


That looks like "fun"! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoehnt

I started an STP 2009 Facebook group if anyone is interested in joining.


----------



## choppedsled

So how many riders out of 9500 would you guess actually made the half way point? And how many actually finished the race in 2008? I was looking at pics from last years race and it looked a lot like bloomsday in the beginning.


----------



## bigbill

choppedsled said:


> So how many riders out of 9500 would you guess actually made the half way point? And how many actually finished the race in 2008? I was looking at pics from last years race and it looked a lot like bloomsday in the beginning.


Probably find the stats on the Cascade site. The weather was hot last year, I know it affected a lot riders during the one day. For me, hot days means covering as much distance as possible before noon. My goal is lunch in Oregon. When I did it in 1997, the weather was horrible, mid 40's with headwinds and rain. I finished at around 11 hours, but there were many who quit around mile 80-100. I got some triflow from a guy in Centralia who was putting his bike on a roof rack. There were a few 2-3 rider pileups in the first couple of miles this year. There were too many riders starting at the front who had no business being there. If you intend to ride 16 mph for the entire day, don't start in the front.


----------



## pinzg35

What's the average speed you would recommend to finish the STP in one day? What's the average on climbs?


----------



## bigbill

pinzg35 said:


> What's the average speed you would recommend to finish the STP in one day? What's the average on climbs?


Fast enough to finish by dark. Learn to ride in a group with a rotating pace line and you will ride faster. I can't suggest a speed, just be prepared to ride at 18+ mph in a group and you will do fine. Climbs are climbs, don't worry about an average, just stay with the group. The only longish climb is Puyallup around mile 40 when you are relatively fresh. After Puyallup it gets flat until south of Centralia. Do some centuries, get comfortable around other riders.


----------



## woodway

I've signed up for STP this year and intend to do it in one day.

Long time Mountain Biker, but I bought a road bike last October and started commuting to work. It's 38 miles round-trip and I've been doing it pretty religiously 2-3 days/week. I figure I'll start putting in some 60-80-100 mile rides as spring/summer come. I've always thought about STP and figured what the hell, I might as well go for it this year.

I am going to go on a few rides with a group of road bikers at work to get schooled up on the whole group riding thing. But I will be doing the STP by myself - how does it work with hooking up with other riders on the road? Do you just join up with a paceline going your speed? Ask first before hooking on? How long do you typically pull for? What's the etiquette here?


----------



## rcnute

woodway said:


> I've signed up for STP this year and intend to do it in one day.
> 
> Long time Mountain Biker, but I bought a road bike last October and started commuting to work. It's 38 miles round-trip and I've been doing it pretty religiously 2-3 days/week. I figure I'll start putting in some 60-80-100 mile rides as spring/summer come. I've always thought about STP and figured what the hell, I might as well go for it this year.
> 
> I am going to go on a few rides with a group of road bikers at work to get schooled up on the whole group riding thing. But I will be doing the STP by myself - how does it work with hooking up with other riders on the road? Do you just join up with a paceline going your speed? Ask first before hooking on? How long do you typically pull for? What's the etiquette here?


I wouldn't try and join a group I didn't know (usually they have an objective in mind), but sometimes you end up out there with just one other person and you figure out pretty quick if your pacing is equivalent. Just ride up and ask. I'm no racer, so don't know what "pull etiquette" is here; usually two minute pulls is what I usually would do.


----------



## bigbill

woodway said:


> I've signed up for STP this year and intend to do it in one day.
> 
> Long time Mountain Biker, but I bought a road bike last October and started commuting to work. It's 38 miles round-trip and I've been doing it pretty religiously 2-3 days/week. I figure I'll start putting in some 60-80-100 mile rides as spring/summer come. I've always thought about STP and figured what the hell, I might as well go for it this year.
> 
> I am going to go on a few rides with a group of road bikers at work to get schooled up on the whole group riding thing. But I will be doing the STP by myself - how does it work with hooking up with other riders on the road? Do you just join up with a paceline going your speed? Ask first before hooking on? How long do you typically pull for? What's the etiquette here?



Spend some time riding in groups before the STP. Centuries like Flying Wheels have lots of flat terrain between the hills that give you time to ride in a pack with a rotating pace line. The beauty of a ride like STP is that you will eventually find a group that rides your pace. Keep in mind that you can make better time in a group so don't get intimidated if a group passes you. Unless it's a team in matching kits, you should be able to jump on and work with them. Big groups aren't really that great. Bigger groups tend to "slinky" as people open gaps and speed up to close them. Being behind a slinky will wear you out with the constant speed changes. Find a small group of ten or less. Get a feel for how long other people pull to determine how long you should go. Do your share but don't get heroic, you have to do 200 miles.


----------



## GerryR

hoehnt said:


> I started an STP 2009 Facebook group if anyone is interested in joining.


Does it have a name? I found one called "STP 2009!" Is that it? My riding buddy and I wouldn't mind hooking up with some other folks for the ride.


----------



## Gnarly 928

That post about threatening someone for braking? Huh? What's with that on a double century non-competative ride? 

What a fricken Bozo! Not the 'Brake-er" the wheel sucker..I mean, if you don't care for the wheel of the guy you are following, aren't you just free to go around and lead yourownself? How about this? Say something like..."Hey fella, here is how you ride when working with others" and then ride past the guy you are whining about and show him how to do it.

I've even seen (heard?) complaints like that sometimes in Cat 4/5 races...someone from the rear of the pack, yelling out to the leaders to 'do something different'....You don't "lead from the rear" in any bike ride, do you?

I'd have to say the guy with the big mouth and the pump was pathetic, but then sometimes newbie cyclists blame everyone but themselves when they start "hurtin" during a ride it . Poor guys..

Don Hanson


----------



## bigbill

Gnarly 928 said:


> That post about threatening someone for braking? Huh? What's with that on a double century non-competative ride?
> 
> What a fricken Bozo! Not the 'Brake-er" the wheel sucker..I mean, if you don't care for the wheel of the guy you are following, aren't you just free to go around and lead yourownself? How about this? Say something like..."Hey fella, here is how you ride when working with others" and then ride past the guy you are whining about and show him how to do it.
> 
> I've even seen (heard?) complaints like that sometimes in Cat 4/5 races...someone from the rear of the pack, yelling out to the leaders to 'do something different'....You don't "lead from the rear" in any bike ride, do you?
> 
> I'd have to say the guy with the big mouth and the pump was pathetic, but then sometimes newbie cyclists blame everyone but themselves when they start "hurtin" during a ride it . Poor guys..
> 
> Don Hanson



I was the jerk. Kreger was behind me as well. Guy in front of me just randomly grabbed his brakes while the pack was rolling along at 24 mph. No one in front of him, no one swerved, etc, no reason to brake. I wasn't riding in the back, we were rotating. The guy I yelled at pulled out of the pace line and on his way back apologized for not paying attention. I wasn't the only guy who chewed him out, we were inches from a huge pileup because of his actions.


----------



## Gnarly 928

bigbill said:


> I was the jerk. Kreger was behind me as well. Guy in front of me just randomly grabbed his brakes while the pack was rolling along at 24 mph. No one in front of him, no one swerved, etc, no reason to brake. I wasn't riding in the back, we were rotating. The guy I yelled at pulled out of the pace line and on his way back apologized for not paying attention. I wasn't the only guy who chewed him out, we were inches from a huge pileup because of his actions.


 Well, still...

When you come upon an erratic or dangerous rider it's safer to ride right past him/her and get on with your own day. It sounds like this guy was not used to riding with others. It's not very difficult to pick these types out and just not put yourself in a position where you must depend on their bike handling skills. Give them a safe margin as you pass...Getting taken down by a sloppy rider because you are drafting him...that would be quite embarrassing and perhaps painful..

That is one reason I'd rather not do an organized ride like that...You could do the same ride the next day or the day before and not put yourself in the sometimes stressful position of having to avoid thousands of unknown bikers and possibly sketchy riders as you also avoid the vehicles..

BTW...the Deschutes River TT festival is coming up soon, Mr. Bill...(hee hee)

Don Hanson


----------



## bigbill

Gnarly 928 said:


> That is one reason I'd rather not do an organized ride like that...You could do the same ride the next day or the day before and not put yourself in the sometimes stressful position of having to avoid thousands of unknown bikers and possibly sketchy riders as you also avoid the vehicles..
> 
> BTW...the Deschutes River TT festival is coming up soon, Mr. Bill...(hee hee)
> 
> Don Hanson


I did the Flying Wheels Century to do pack riding before the STP. I used to race quite a bit but it had been years since I had been in a pack. The other centuries I did last year were very hilly so there wasn't much pack riding. FW century only has two real climbs with lots of flats in between. 

STP was nice after the first 50 miles when I settled into a group for the next 90 or so miles. We had a nice rotation and everyone did their fair share. The first 25 miles was pure mayhem.


----------



## bigbill

Bump. It's that time of year. 


I'm registered but it's looking iffy because of work. I think my fitness will be ok, but I may not have the time off. I'm going to hold out as long as possible to see what happens. Two weeks out I will make my decision.


----------



## bigbill

Bump again, the STP threads are starting to pop up.


----------



## zzzzz

Thanks for bumping this and bringing it back top! I'm from Cali and will be doing my first STP this July. Great info here no matter how old the post!


----------



## bigbill

It's getting that time of year, here's a bump.


----------



## j-pac

Are you guys doing any training rides around 175-200 miles to prep for the whole distance in one day? Planning on doing a century before the race and commute to work (8 miles round trip) , but I feel like I should be doing at least 100-150 training rides prior to the event. 

Thanks


----------



## bigbill

j-pac said:


> Are you guys doing any training rides around 175-200 miles to prep for the whole distance in one day? Planning on doing a century before the race and commute to work (8 miles round trip) , but I feel like I should be doing at least 100-150 training rides prior to the event.
> 
> Thanks


There's no reason to do double centuries to prepare for a double century. Do some century rides, get used to riding in a pack, and get as much saddle time as you can. As a course, STP is not that tough. There is a climb near Puyallup that is kind of taxing but it's only 40 or so miles in and there's rest stop right after it. Other than that, there are some rolling hill sections but nothing tough.


----------



## lawrenc967

bigbill: thanks for putting this together, it's super helpful. I'm doing my first STP this July (one-day rider), and I had a question--is it possible to do the ride off of one charge on the Garmin?

I have a garmin 810, and I'm curious whether people have issues with battery life.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I've ridden it with a Garmin 305 and 705. The 305 wouldn't last, and the 705 only lasted with an auxiliary battery hooked up. I don't know about an 810.

I think I've done STP something like 6 times. I don't plan on doing it anytime again, but I probably will at some point.

My best advice in preparing for it: ride your bike. a lot. then ride some more. 

The more you ride, the more prepared you'll be.

Oh, and one more thing: forget about using the rest stop bathrooms. The lines are ridiculously long, particularly if you get a late start or have anything that slows you down. If you have to pee, then find a McDonalds or the like. In fact, I don't like to rely on the official STP rest stops, food, or anything else. I like to bring my own food and tools and am for all intents and purposes be completely self-sufficient if at all possible. I have stopped at the rest-stops in the past, but they are just so crowded and they just slow you down.

That is all.


----------



## bigbill

lawrenc967 said:


> bigbill: thanks for putting this together, it's super helpful. I'm doing my first STP this July (one-day rider), and I had a question--is it possible to do the ride off of one charge on the Garmin?
> 
> I have a garmin 810, and I'm curious whether people have issues with battery life.


An 810 should make a one day ride on a single charge. If you're concerned you can do what I did in 2008 with my old 305 (I use an 800 now). I used a mini-usb charger that used two AAA batteries taped under my handlebars. It was plugged in the whole time (10 hours) and my Garmin indicated "charging" for the entire ride. When I unplugged it, my garmin was fully charged. 810's claim something like 15 hours for their battery, should be enough for a decent 12 hour double century.


----------



## choppedsled

I did a 1 day STP last year with a 510 Garmin. Plenty of juice for the 11 1/2 hr rolling time, total was like 13 with all the bs'n I did. I had a USB backup but only needed it for my iphone. 

This primer thread by bigbill played a huge part in my success last year. Tons of helpfull info. Especially skipping the first stop at REI, just keep on rolling...


----------



## Buzzatronic

choppedsled said:


> Especially skipping the first stop at REI, just keep on rolling...


That was certainly true last year. That stop was a complete madhouse.


----------



## choppedsled

Only 3 weeks away, a few century's under the belt, and I'm ready for the mayhem. Who's in?


----------



## AllanB

I used a Garmin 510 last year (2013). No need for auxillar battery pack...it lasted 15 hours with stops. Will use again thi year.



lawrenc967 said:


> bigbill: thanks for putting this together, it's super helpful. I'm doing my first STP this July (one-day rider), and I had a question--is it possible to do the ride off of one charge on the Garmin?
> 
> I have a garmin 810, and I'm curious whether people have issues with battery life.


----------



## Corenfa

Hey guys - 
I figured I'd link over to my ride report for the 2014 STP. Sorry in advance for the VERY long read over there.
Cheers- 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/stp-ride-report-2014-a-327734.html


----------



## AllanB

*Stp 2014*

Congrats Corenfa on your finish. This was my 2nd STP and 2nd one day finish. My group starts from Capitol Hill. We go down the old route via Airport Way to REI Renton rest stop...avoiding the crowded start. We avoid all rest stops except for Centralia for the cremcicles. We stop at stores for water...Subway right after Centralia and Longview. You definitely have the training for one day. After Centralia, less riders but more experienced with better pace lines to pull you to the finish. The stop and go pace once in Portland is unavoidable.... but at that time a safe finish is certainly guaranteed. We start at 6AM ...finish by 8PM. The weather was unusually hot but I luckily train in the heat and mountains of Virginia. I'll be back next year for a three peat one day finish. Cheers!!!





Corenfa said:


> Hey guys -
> I figured I'd link over to my ride report for the 2014 STP. Sorry in advance for the VERY long read over there.
> Cheers-
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/stp-ride-report-2014-a-327734.html


----------



## Corenfa

AllanB said:


> Congrats Corenfa on your finish. This was my 2nd STP and 2nd one day finish. My group starts from Capitol Hill. We go down the old route via Airport Way to REI Renton rest stop...avoiding the crowded start. We avoid all rest stops except for Centralia for the cremcicles. We stop at stores for water...Subway right after Centralia and Longview. You definitely have the training for one day. After Centralia, less riders but more experienced with better pace lines to pull you to the finish. The stop and go pace once in Portland is unavoidable.... but at that time a safe finish is certainly guaranteed. We start at 6AM ...finish by 8PM. The weather was unusually hot but I luckily train in the heat and mountains of Virginia. I'll be back next year for a three peat one day finish. Cheers!!!


Hi AllanB. Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I'd MUCH rather have done the 1 day, but I was riding as part of a charity team. If I do it again, I'm going to do just that - the 1 day and see about departing early. 

Just curious - what parts of VA? 

I just moved to Seattle from Fredericksburg. Riding in 98 degree 95% humidity is pretty normal out there. Even on Skyline. I have to admit, when so many others on the STP were getting beaten to death by the bad chip seal on country roads, I could only chuckle. That's all Virginia has. Hot, chip seal, no should country roads. That's what I cut my teeth on. While so many were dropping back and slowing down, that was my cue to hop on the left and glide across.

Cheers!


----------



## bigbill

Annual bump. Good information here, can answer many questions about riding the STP. Most applies to a one day ride.


----------



## Corenfa

Well, since it's been bumped, I'll put up some info.

I had hoped to do the 1 day this year, but since my son (who will be 10 at the time) will be riding it with me, 200 miles in a day on his own two wheels could be a bit challenging. So, we're doing the 2 day. That being said, I REALLY look forward to the mid-point celebration at Centralia. It looked awesome last year and he and I have never been camping, so this will be the closest to it.

The exact route of this year's STP hasn't yet been published, but it will be significantly different than last year's. The "wall" still exists (a 1 mile climb at about a 5-7% avg). It's not particularly hard but it's enough that you can separate yourself from the folks that really have no business doing a 200+ mile ride.

Also, they've had a few changes in sponsors this year including Blue Steel providing the chamois cream samples. I've been using Blue Steel for a few months now and it's my absolute favorite nut cream. They're also a local (WA) company, so that's a plus.

Looking forward to seeing the official route this year.


----------



## sgtrobo

i'm looking at doing the STP this year. I started riding last September-ish, and i'm up to a 70-miler, but darn it took me like 5:30. I did some big hills though (Steilacoom docks to North Fort Lewis and Solo Point, both in the Lakewood/DuPont area)

am I too late in the game to really consider doing a 200-miler? As of right now, I'm up to 1263 miles this calendar year. Never done any type of riding in a group. I have a Salsa Fargo, not sure if that's the ideal bike to ride for this type of thing (heavy and slow, with fat tires, but a lot of fun offroads)


----------



## Corenfa

Hi sgtrobo -
It's not too late as long as you have a way of registering. It's officially sold out but there are still ways to get bibs. I lead some groups around the Tacoma and federal way areas and judging by your rides and your handle, I'm assuming you're near JBLM. Hit me up on IM and I'll point you to a couple rides that will be good for getting ready as well as some good resources. I'm leading one on Monday night at 7 focusing on hill training. 

Fwiw, I did my first century 2 months after starting to ride and my second one a month later. It's more about mental conditioning than physical to a point. 

Cheers


----------



## bigbill

Bump to the top. Lots of good information here for people doing the STP. I'm doing a Grand Canyon trip this summer but I want to do the STP again next year.


----------



## matyekim

This would be my first attempt as my schedule is free this year!

Curious. From an outsider. How does one plan their itinerary?

My biggest question would be: How would i move the bike box from Seattle (arrival flight) to Portland (departing flight)? How did you do it from experience?

Do you just forward the bike box to a shop or something in PDX and collect it when the ride is over to fly out?
I'm just looking to fly into SEA with my bike and minimal gear, then fly out PDX with my bike.


[edit] Disregard. I just saw the options during registration.


----------



## Finx

matyekim said:


> This would be my first attempt as my schedule is free this year!
> 
> Curious. From an outsider. How does one plan their itinerary?
> 
> My biggest question would be: How would i move the bike box from Seattle (arrival flight) to Portland (departing flight)? How did you do it from experience?
> 
> Do you just forward the bike box to a shop or something in PDX and collect it when the ride is over to fly out?
> I'm just looking to fly into SEA with my bike and minimal gear, then fly out PDX with my bike.
> 
> 
> [edit] Disregard. I just saw the options during registration.


Sorry I don't have much to offer in terms of answering your question. 

This is the challenge with one day rides like this. Especially for folks who are not local. 

I've done the STP one day once, and it's very unlikely I will ever do it again, mainly because of the logistics with ending a 1 day (200 mile) ride in a city that is a 4+ hour drive from my home, and having to work out the logistics of post ride recovery, bike storage, transportation home, etc... 

RSVP (which is a lot more fun, but still one way) has similar logistical challenges, but adds an international border to the complications. 

These days I pretty much still to one day rides, or local loops that start and finish in the same general area.


----------

